# Nexplanon-anyone happen to know



## kmayes (Dec 1, 2011)

Would anyone happen to know the CPT/HCPCS code for this device?


----------



## ajs (Dec 1, 2011)

kmayes said:


> Would anyone happen to know the CPT/HCPCS code for this device?



When you type that name in to Google you will find the other name for it is Etonogestrel and that code is J7307.


----------



## kmayes (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks so much!


----------



## shavezmoore (Jan 12, 2022)

ajs said:


> When you type that name in to Google you will find the other name for it is Etonogestrel and that code is J7307.


Thank you very much!


----------

